# Auf Printserver einen Drucker 2 mal eintragen (SW/Color)



## Joerg66 (2. März 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe im Keller einen Printserver mit CUPS eingerichtet.
Da die Umstellerei von Farbe auf SW an den lokalen Rechnern nicht immer klappt, würde ich gerne einen Drucker als
"Druckername-Farbe" und "Druckername-SW" eintragen. aber wie mache ich das ?
Drucker kopieren gibt es nicht, und als Netzwerkdrucker wird der mir nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn er schon einmal eingetragen ist.
Kann mir da wer helfen?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Zvoni (2. März 2022)

Das hier?
Duplicate copy of printer on Ubuntu 18.04


----------

